# Radiator TO-30



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

Good morning everyone!
I blew my radiator on the Fergie while "smoothing" the driveway after all the water we have had. It is the original radiator so after some looking online I saw one on a popular auction site for $139 and thought, "What a bargain for me". Unfortunately the hood wouldn't close with the radiator, the cowl was a pain to modify, and eventually back it went. Does anyone know where I could get a good aftermarket radiator for my tractor? The original stated, "Part Number TO-8009" but I can't seem to match that up with anything online. I measured but the last one that I ordered was supposed to match the measurements and didn't.
Thanks for your help as always,
Mike


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Mike, welcome to the forum.

There are many radiators listed for a TO-30. Attached is today's ebay listing:

radiator ferguson to-30 tractor | eBay


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Are the top and bottom tanks to far gone to have it re-cored?, no radiator repair works in your area?.


----------



## WhiteSwan (Jan 21, 2021)

I think I'm going to go that route. After some searching and phone calls I found someone about an hour away to re-core the radiator. I don't want another aftermarket piece of junk. Even though I got the green light to buy a new tractor (from the boss) I'm not going to ever part with my Fergie.


----------

